# HR24s no longer allowing direct ethernet connection???



## Sifford (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a Multi-switch satellite that originally had an HR20 and a H21 connected to it. I had the MRV service enabled on it and has worked fine for quite some time until....

My HR20 died and I got a new HR24-500. I hooked up the HR24 (with the B-Band converter on each coax going into the receiver) and plugged in a CAT5 into the ethernet connection in the back of the receiver. Its been my understanding that if a live network ethernet is directly connected to an HR24 during receiver boot-up, it will disable the internal DECA and allow it to connect to the other receivers via MRV and internet.

I spoke with a DirecTV technician (and his supervisor) and he said that a recent firmware update made to just HR24s (not HR20s) outright disables the receiver's ability to use MRV going forward. If I wanted to avoid having to go to a "whole-home" SWM setup (and buy all of the addt'l equipment), I would need to go to a pre-HR24 receiver.

---> If this is not true, I assume there is a problem with the HR24 not allowing a direct ethernet connection. When I boot up with the ethernet plugged in, the ethernet light quickly blinks once right at startup, but then the ethernet jack power and network actvity lights don't ever light up again. I've also tested the CAT5 by plugging it into a laptop to ensure Internet connectivity exists and it works fine.

--->If it is true, is there any other work-around to allow the HR 24 to talk to the internet and use MRV with the other H21?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have an HR24 and HR23 connected via ethernet with no problem. The HR24 received the latest firmware and it is still working in unsupported MRV.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm confused. You first say that you have a SWM based system. However, you then say that you're using B-band converters and imply that you are connecting two coax cables to the HR24, which would imply that you don't have a SWM based system.

So, which is it? Do you have a SWM based system or not?


----------



## Sifford (Feb 28, 2007)

My bad, I've updated the post to reflect it is indeed multi-switch. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Same here, HR24 connected to direct ethernet, unsupported WHDVR. all work flawlessly


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

You have been given some mis information. First off the HR24 can be implemented in non Whole Home situations where VOD is desired and a simple Ethernet connect is all that is needed.

Direct TV does not want to troubleshoot all the different network possibilities and will push hard to get subscribers to DECA.

Check in the menu under whole home to see if the receiver is authorized, verify online that it and your account are whole home activated.

If all is good I have heard of others "refreshiing" the Whole Home selection online.

Power off the HR24, remove plug but leave Etherenet connected, Plug back in and see if this brings things to life.

I have 3 of these active using Ethernet currently.

If all else fails call Chuck Norris.

Don "he'll kick it into shape" Bolton 


Sifford said:


> I have a Multi-switch satellite that originally had an HR20 and a H21 connected to it. I had the MRV service enabled on it and has worked fine for quite some time until....
> 
> My HR20 died and I got a new HR24-500. I hooked up the HR24 (with the B-Band converter on each coax going into the receiver) and plugged in a CAT5 into the ethernet connection in the back of the receiver. Its been my understanding that if a live network ethernet is directly connected to an HR24 during receiver boot-up, it will disable the internal DECA and allow it to connect to the other receivers via MRV and internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sifford (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of your feedback and help. It turned out to be a problem with the Ethernet jack port on the receiver. When I slightly moved the Ethernet cord while connected to the receiver, the network activity lights started working. I'm going to have the receiver replaced.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Are you sure the ethernet jack in the DVR is bad?
It could be a bad connector on the cable.


----------

